# Anyone heard of these in-wall speakers... or have a suggestion?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

A friend of mine is in the process of looking for in wall speakers...

He's been given two ideas for brands to look at:

Speaker Craft 

and

Proficient

I'm just not that familiar with these brands or other in-wall brands...

Outside of suggesting traditional speakers... does anyone have any experience/insights in this area?

Thanks in advance.
T


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

What are these going to be used for?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I can say that from my experience Speakercraft is ok but overpriced often. If someone is looking to try it out to see if it works, go to Monoprice, their stuff is wicked good. I bought several pairs for the garage and they sound wonderful, so I bought a pair for the HT room in back and they work wonderful and blend nicely with all that has been in that room.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10837


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

These are going to be used in a home theater.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Speaker Craft sound pretty good. I am also a fan of the Paradigm and Axiom in walls but I personally think the PSB's sound the best for that particular application.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. In looking at the sites, the Axiom products look interesting. Especially the "on wall" speakers... I wonder: All things being equal, should "on-wall" speakers sound better than "in wall" speakers just because they are slightly removed from the wall?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would lean towards Boston and PSB > and if good pricing, Atlantic Technology.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have some of the Axiom On-Wall and bought them because I thought they had a lot more depth with the ported enclosure than the Paradigm In-walls I was comparing them to.

Jim made a good suggestion with the Atlantic Technologies. i had not thought about those for in-wall.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've heard that Speakercraft are nice but like Dale said I prefer Paradigms.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Speakercraft is quite popular in CI as there are very good profit margins. However, I have never been really impressed with the SQ. Artison are some of the best I have heard. Thiel's are probably the best available, but are not exactly value priced.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies!! Lots of good info. I've passed it along. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

We use James Baby Grand Concerto's. Check out the QX series...

http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/index.cfm?page=by_series&id=32&sr=1


----------

